# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Capri and Naples

## TWhipps

Can anyone recommend a hotel in Capri and one in Naples?  Looking for something special for two nights in each location.  Recommendations as to restaurants and activities which should not be missed in the areas would be appriciated.

----------


## GayleR

Can't help with Naples but in Capri consider:
My first choice for special would be Hotel Luna http://www.lunahotel.com/en/index with a view to die for.

Next for fabulous would be:
Caesar Augustus at top of Anacapri - very romantic, gorgeous pool, incredible views
http://www.caesar-augustus.com/

Other option:
La Minerva - very pretty and recently reoovated which to me is very important. Very light, bright and airy.
http://www.laminervacapri.com/en/index.html

Enjoy.

----------


## nnoska

in naples on via pantelope across from the castle and the bay of naples, the grand or the intercontinental are good, great location as well love naples, we will be there for an overnight next month!!

----------


## LindaP

I agree with Gayle...we stayed at the Luna 4 yrs ago, and we are going back in May, its a great place. Don't miss Da Gemma for dinner, delicious calamari. And for partying at night: Anema e Core......have fun!!!!

----------

